# First time... want to hitch from the Midwest to West coast



## The Wanderer

I live in Indianapolis & I was wondering if it was safe to hitchhike.
I was gonna try going by car or simi by first going south & then West
I mainly wanna see the country


----------



## Fishkiss

There's always dangers out there.weirdos that mite wana pick you up,trying to find a place to sleep and the weather.not to mention people out on the road usually don't have much and can't act on despiration at any time..it helps to be a good judge of character and don't go anywhere or with anyone your not comfortable with.on the other hand it can be amazing when its going good.either way you will have an intresting story


----------



## Noble Savage

hitchhiking is safe but riding in a car is dangerous as hell...


----------



## The Wanderer

Idk, I talked to a few ppl in my family about it and they all said i'd surely be killed so now i'm kind of scared to try


----------



## Noble Savage

The thing about hitchhiking is it teaches you to spot a fake bitch and not just across the center console but across the internets


----------



## EphemeralStick

its not nearly as bad as your family most likely thinks it is. if youre nervous, go with a frien for your first time. trust your gut and have common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## bardamu

Agreed. Hitching is like walking through a crap part of town late at night, you should keep your wits about you but its sure as hell not a death sentence. If your nervous try standing at by a road and take a look at each car going past, get a clear idea of who you'd take a ride from and who you wouldn't.
it's really no more dangerous than most worthwhile things.


----------



## bryanpaul

i've hitched all over the country and only ran into a few sketchy situations....mostly drunk as fuck drivers and people on meth/crack/etc......
you'll be fine dude...get out there and stick out your thumb......things will fall into place from there... check out this thread to get an idea of what to bring and all http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/what-to-pack.388/
what's cool is that a good percentage of people who pick you up, have done it themselves........
dont know if you know about www.digihitch.com or not...it's like the dorkier/no cuss word/family freindly version of STP....but it's a pretty good site to check out....shittons of info on there that will answer most of your questions

or maybe STP is the dirtier/drunker/government hating/dregs of society version of digihitch


----------



## Noble Savage

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/going-from-indianapolis-to-portland.14687/#post-114065

so wanderer are you in Columbus or Indy? If your really in Indy you should so hook up w/ Stevie you 2 sound so much alike


----------



## daveycrockett

im sorry the people in your family feel that way about people like myself i would like to feel the same way about them but id pick em up.


----------



## The Wanderer

bryanpaul said:


> i've hitched all over the country and only ran into a few sketchy situations....mostly drunk as fuck drivers and people on meth/crack/etc......
> you'll be fine dude...get out there and stick out your thumb......things will fall into place from there... check out this thread to get an idea of what to bring and all http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/what-to-pack.388/
> what's cool is that a good percentage of people who pick you up, have done it themselves........


 
I know, I told my mom that hitchhiking lets you meet interesting ppl but she still didn't believe me hehe


----------



## The Wanderer

brotherjohn said:


> http://squattheplanet.com/threads/going-from-indianapolis-to-portland.14687/#post-114065
> 
> so wanderer are you in Columbus or Indy? If your really in Indy you should so hook up w/ Stevie you 2 sound so much alike


 
I'd rather get someone more experienced, I feel like it's like the blind leading the blind with him.


----------



## wanderlustmisfit

don't listen to people who try and tame you with fear. the world is only as dangerous as you are stupid -- if you want to hitchhike you have to stop thinking about it and start a'walking! Keep your wits about you and you're literally free to go anywhere in the world you please!!!
You'll know if someone is sketchy or if they're genuine. And keep a knife on you


----------



## iscream

the worst thing that could happen if you take a boomstick or zipstick . the driver drops you off with a nice size hole in their head.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Lol i never had a bad experience while hitching the east coast.I made it from FL to PA in 5 days.Traveling that way is so much easier on your body and mind compared to dealing with the crap at yards.Plus being solo you would get picked up really quick.

Just get out there and fly a sign with your destination or stick your thumb out.JUST GET OUT THERE AND DO IT! =D

I just figure hitching is rather dull and boring for me.Sooo i break off and try both when i get burned out with the other.Always something new.

Still i am left here wondering if i should make a run for Colorado before the real winter sets in.Or wait till winter pass's then just go for the west coast and terrorize that coast for 6 months.Dunno everything is up in the air.


----------



## NMNM

im from evansville. i hitch in and out of here all the time. without ever having a problem. i love to hitch in the midwest. i like to stick to the state roads as opposed to the interstates. a lot better sleeping spots and people are stoked you to see you out there. plus youre dealing with locals and not the weirdo whos going from denver to new york to live with his mom, or whatever. anyway i love it. cant help it. im always down to take a hitch trip. hit me up if youd like.


----------



## travelin

one night around a roaring pine knot fire a group of us decided that any place in north america is totally safe to hitchike...

except indianapolis.

you name it, its around there, tweakers, zombies with killer tomatos, bad cops, grey aliens, men in black, stealth leprechauns, starfleet academy hooligans, just everything that can be imagined.

so anywhere in this country, hell, this whole continent, you would be good to go for hitching out except where you are.




[the preceding was humor]

seriously, do what you want, what _you _want. make your decision, gather up some decent gear and head out.


----------



## meathook

NMNM said:


> im from evansville. i hitch in and out of here all the time. without ever having a problem. i love to hitch in the midwest. i like to stick to the state roads as opposed to the interstates. a lot better sleeping spots and people are stoked you to see you out there. plus youre dealing with locals and not the weirdo whos going from denver to new york to live with his mom, or whatever. anyway i love it. cant help it. im always down to take a hitch trip. hit me up if youd like.


oh god you're from evansville. i was just stuck there for like a week. kind of a strange place.


----------



## NMNM

meathook said:


> oh god you're from evansville. i was just stuck there for like a week. kind of a strange place.


 
well, i use the term 'from' loosely. i live here. and yes! this is a very strange place. i cant even tell you how refreshing it is to hear someone else say it for once. everyone tells me im crazy. too bad i didnt know you were here though.


----------



## meathook

NMNM said:


> well, i use the term 'from' loosely. i live here. and yes! this is a very strange place. i cant even tell you how refreshing it is to hear someone else say it for once. everyone tells me im crazy. too bad i didnt know you were here though.


yeah i hopped in, kicked it for a week or so, and hopped out again. probably around mid july? actually, that town just kind of blows ass haha. you've got some good squats though.


----------



## flubbr

Hey I'm in indianapolis and I'm thinking about hitching out west here soon.
shoot me a pm


----------



## NMNM

meathook said:


> yeah i hopped in, kicked it for a week or so, and hopped out again. probably around mid july? actually, that town just kind of blows ass haha. you've got some good squats though.


 oh see, i wasnt in town then.


----------



## The Wanderer

Anyone know any places I could get computer access for free or a $ or something?


----------



## The Wanderer

Do you think a hand held stun baton would work?


----------



## meathook

no. you're going to _taze the person driving the car?_


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Lol mace inside of a car.That is another awesome idea.I always carry some if im hitching but i really don't intend to use it though.Doesn't seem like it would benefit either party's to me.Pocket knife it is then.


----------



## Oddman

John Houx said it pretty well:
"I told them all, 'I'll go explorin
Every desert and every kingdom I can find.'
They said, 'What for? The whole world's borin,
And you've seen it all before on the TV.'
So by myself, alone and ramblin,
In a boxcar as the rails rolled along.
Soon my cell phone started ringin -
Oh my god, it's just as if I'd never gone!"


----------



## ericwild

The Wanderer said:


> I'd rather get someone more experienced, I feel like it's like the blind leading the blind with him.


 
just stay home


----------



## Wraith

For internet access there is generally a public library in most cities. Don't bring a tazer, stun baton or anything of the like. Just bring your wits, and don't look like a victim. Read all the post in the hitchhiking forums, there's a ton of info there. Which you should have been searching and reading before posting but it is what it is. Stay safe.


----------



## benton

The Wanderer said:


> I know, I told my mom that hitchhiking lets you meet interesting ppl but she still didn't believe me hehe



Most people are motivated almost solely based on fear

Your mother is likely no different

Other peoples' disapproval is the signal that I'm on the right track

Other peoples' approval is the signal that I've strayed from the path

I came to earth to live

Not to be trapped inside a box of fear

This is all temporary

Pick one: adventure or approval from friends and family. You can't have both.

Human nature is to make the unknown seem safe and secure. But if you make an adventure safe and secure, its no longer an adventure.


----------

